# gas bottles



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what the difference (other than colour! LOL) is between the blue and the red gas bottles please?

Both say propane but I assume there's a difference of some kind?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Suppliers generally have their own colour and possibly different regulators


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

So it's the same gas and can be used for the same purposes without any problems?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Should be, but are you sure there not builders type gas bottles.

Not familiar with red & Blue but Galp washed out Lemon, but do a blue Propane cylinder, BP Green, Repsol Orange


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I think they're the same fitting on the top and one says propane and the other propano but it's just a spare part full bottle I found in one of my adegas and as I have an old spare gas cooker in another adega and need to cook something smelly, I thought I'd put it all together and try to do the smelly cooking outside instead of getting it in the neck from 'er indoors for stinking up the house with it. 

I just wanted to make sure I wasn't going to blow anything up by using the wrong gas!


----------

